# Ah ha. 64-bit VST2 and Dorico 3



## Brentishere (Oct 14, 2019)

I was having the worst time. Couldn't get Kontakt to show up in Dorico 3 no matter how hard I begged my computer. Here's the answer:
In the latest iteration of Native Instruments, they put the vst's in this folder:
C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\VSTPlugins 64 bit
on windows 10.
It took several tries (as in, a couple dozen) to get Dorico's VST2 folders to maintain visibility to that directory.
Found in an active Dorico project, Edit/Preferences/Play/FST2 Plugin Paths.
Adding Kontakt to the Whitelist got it (and Reactor, and several others) to finally show up.

Now. Noteperformer is a different story. It doesn't show up as a vst. It's an expression map-set, and this post:








Dorico 3 and NotePerformer


Update (26 November 2019) NotePerformer version 3.3 has now been released. This version is fully compatible with Dorico 3, and you no longer need to follow the instructions below: simply download and install the NotePerformer 3.3 update from the NotePerformer web site. Original...




www.steinberg.net




Has in it a zip file that was missing from my installation.
I hear Wallender is fixing it to be better behaved in D3.

So there,


----------



## mducharme (Oct 14, 2019)

Ahh - I somewhat suspected it was probably a VST path issue where you just weren't searching the correct location for the plugin. I would have pointed you towards the NotePerformer zip if only NotePerformer was not appearing, but that didn't explain why Kontakt was not.


----------

